# Are Fish Actually Pets?



## Mizzkitt (Mar 23, 2018)

I used to think that since you could not pat it or play with it then an aquarium full of fish could not be pets.

However, watching someone connect with their fish has made me change my mind. The fish do seem to know and respond to their owner. They follow his finger on the glass while when I approach they ran for cover. Mesmerizing is the only way to describe it.

But I still draw the line at calling snakes and spiders pets


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 23, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I used to think that since you could not pat it or play with it then an aquarium full of fish could not be pets.
> 
> However, watching someone connect with their fish has made me change my mind. The fish do seem to know and respond to their owner. They follow his finger on the glass while when I approach they ran for cover. Mesmerizing is the only way to describe it.
> 
> But I still draw the line at calling snakes and spiders pets



Anything you take care of such as feed and clean is a pet.

Spiders look after themselves.

I have a goldfish.  He gets all excited when he sees me coming.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 23, 2018)

Just one goldfish Camper....isn't he lonely?


----------



## IKE (Mar 23, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Just one goldfish Camper....isn't he lonely?



I think that I'd have to have at least two......even goldfish need love.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 23, 2018)

IKE said:


> I think that I'd have to have at least two......even goldfish need love.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50143


Don't know about goldfish, but some species love each other very much, for dinner
not good to be little around the big ones


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, I think fish are pets. My Grandpa had a pet cricket in the basement. Every night after dinner he would go down the stairs and sit on the last step and make a chirping noise. Soon the little cricket came out and my Grandpa would  hand feed him a bit of food. The cricket was particularly fond of tomatoes.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 23, 2018)

We use to have a 5-gallon aquarium that had a male Betta that was very colorful. This was our first aquarium and it did take quite a bit of work to take care of it. Changing water and feeding. We put some live aquatic plants inside, a few Ghost Shrimp and a snail. Had a Water Test Kit and some Fish Medical fluids. The shrimp and snail helped keep the tank clean. Actually, we had two Betta's at different times. One died, so we got another one. After that one died, we had enough. Sold the aquarium and everything at a garage sale.

During the time we had both, it was pretty cool, but as already stated, quite a bit of work. Our next pet, if able to get one after we move, will be a Shih Tzu pup or a little older. Unfortunately, unlike here, most apartments where we are looking to move, don't allow pets. 

Actually, we get along with a dog much better than a fish.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2018)

I've had both fresh- and salt-water fish and I would consider them pets. Yes, they DO recognize you after a while.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 23, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Just one goldfish Camper....isn't he lonely?



On the contrary.  When it comes to fish they like to be alone. Depends on the type of fish.

Like humans.  Some prefer mates.  Some don't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Anything you take care of such as feed and clean is a pet.
> 
> Spiders look after themselves.
> 
> I have a goldfish.  He gets all excited when he sees me coming.



I agree, anything you care for and depends on you for food, etc. is considered a pet.  Even people with a tarantula considers it a pet because they are usually kept in an enclosure and depend on the owner for food and care.  I've had some fresh water fish in aquariums in the past, but never really bonded with the fish, I cared for them as best I knew how, but eventually they ended up dying on me, so my fish days were few.

My nephew had a white rat and a couple of snakes a long time ago, and he definitely considered them his pets, and did connect with them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Anything you take care of such as feed and clean is a pet.



So when I took care of my ailing roommate, she was considered my pet?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 24, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> So when I took care of my ailing roommate, she was considered my pet?



If you desire to call her that.  Why not?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> If you desire to call her that.  Why not?



That's just wrong.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> That's just wrong.



So then don't do it.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 25, 2018)

The Wife's fish go nuts when she gets close to the tank. Especially when it's feeding time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> So then don't do it.



Your definition, not mine.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Your definition, not mine.



You were the one that asked the question.   You had it figured out before you asked it.

We were trying to find a definition of determining whether a fish was a pet or not, not a human you can communicate with.  Fish don't talk.

In the absence of other evidence, I think my definition was spot on.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> You were the one that asked the question.   You had it figured out before you asked it.
> 
> We were trying to find a definition of determining whether a fish was a pet or not, not a human you can communicate with.  Fish don't talk.
> 
> In the absence of other evidence, I think my definition was spot on.



I've sometimes called my lady 'my pet'
I have yet to clean her, but getting dirty should count for sumpm
and hey, maybe one decrepit day cleaning her may come to be
but
I'm banking on her cleaning me

as far as fish
ever see the expression on one just fresh landed in the boat?
it's like....WTF!!??


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> You were the one that asked the question.   You had it figured out before you asked it.



I merely asked for clarification.



> We were trying to find a definition of determining whether a fish was a pet or not, not a human you can communicate with.  Fish don't talk.



They communicate, of which talking is just one method. 



> In the absence of other evidence, I think my definition was spot on.



You have the right to think what you wish.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I merely asked for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All you have to do is give us an answer to the question. Even a yes or no would do.Are fish pets?

Instead hype go tilting at windmills.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> All you have to do is give us an answer to the question. Even a yes or no would do.Are fish pets?
> 
> Instead hype go tilting at windmills.



I gave that answer back in post #8.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I gave that answer back in post #8.
> 
> Do try to keep up.



#11 is the question you asked after #8

Its just you again trying to be ornery. It's not hard keeping up with you being your controversial self.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> #11 is the question you asked after #8



Non sequitur. 



> Its just you again trying to be ornery. It's not hard keeping up with you being your controversial self.



"Ornery" ... I haven't heard that word since the last time I watched Bugs Bunny.

One man's ornery is another man's quest for the truth.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Non sequitur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  Your just an s.d. waiting to s.d.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> No.  Your just an s.d. waiting to s.d.



I'm a social disease? 

Geeze, that's nasty. ffended:


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 26, 2018)

S.D. hmmmm Sweet Dreams, Sugar Daddy, So Drunk....the list is endless


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> S.D. hmmmm Sweet Dreams, Sugar Daddy, So Drunk....the list is endless



The D is Disturber.  The S. you can use your imagination.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2018)

Ah, Sonic Disturber. 

Yes, I've heard the military is working on that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 26, 2018)

*Not sure. My dad had tropical fish for a couple years before he died. He enjoyed taking care of them, and it gave him a purpose in his day. He said they were very calming to watch. But to him, his dog was his pet...his fish were just something to have.  
I had four gold fish when I was young. Named them John, Paul, George and Ringo.   Not very creative.  I was not impressed by them.  I couldn't teach them tricks or anything.
*


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Not sure. My dad had tropical fish for a couple years before he died. He enjoyed taking care of them, and it gave him a purpose in his day. He said they were very calming to watch. But to him, his dog was his pet...his fish were just something to have.
> I had four gold fish when I was young. Named them John, Paul, George and Ringo.   Not very creative.  I was not impressed by them.  I couldn't teach them tricks or anything.
> *



Guess what? Where do you buy your fish and the food for them.

At the pet store or in the pet section of the department store.

What a crazy argument.


----------

